

It is Time to Think About Books as Applications - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2010/04/28/with-the-ipad-its-time-to-think-about-books-as-apps/

======
ihodes
It's time to start thinking about alternative presentations of literature in
applications.

Books are books and are loved and read and enjoyed in their own right.

The Alice in Wonderland application he references is _not_ a book; it is an
interactive experience that involves reading. Which is great, but certainly
not a book. (Not even an app, either.)

------
fortybillion
All I want is a good implementation of footnotes. Then I can read Infinite
Jest without three bookmarks and a reclining lounger.

While I'm at it, I also want embeddable fonts.

What I do not want is animation or interactivity, at least not in my novels.

~~~
MaysonL
I'd make an exception for _The Diamond Age_.

